# any more kittens in there?!



## nursequigs (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum but have already found some great advice here so hoping you can help me out with my question...
My cat tilly had 4 healthy kittens on friday morning at the vets as she needed 4 shots of oxytocin to get her contractions going!Having checked on her all night at 7am I found a sac of fluid hanging out of her but she had no signs of labour or contractions so off we went to the vets where she spent the day being induced and came home that night with 4 healthy kittens!They said the problem was lack of contractions but apart from the shots needed she did everything else herself with no other problems.Her calcium and glucose levels were fine and no kittens were stuck in the birth cannal.
However...the vet was not convinced she didn't still have more kittens to come as her tummy was still so big, they gave her 2 more shots of oxytocin but nothing happened, she came home that night with instructions she may well give birth during the night and an appointment for the next morning. They had done an ultrasound and thought she could see something moving but wasn't sure and warned it might be the ulterus contracting.
No signs of labour and no kittens overnight and the vet couldn't feel any kittens the next morning however she still wasnt sure and said they might be small and higher up and not quite ready to come out yet, sent us home and have an appointment for monday morning (tomorrow).So over weekend still no signs of labour,we found a very small amount of dry blood on her blanket this morning but she is content and eating and drinking.

I'm just wondering how likely it is that 3 days later and day 69/70 of the pregnancy it is that she still might have some in there and what the options will be in the morning at the vets?

Many thanks for any info that can shed some light on the matter

p.s. these little kittens are so flippin cute and she is being a great mum!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

To be honest, I'd have thought that keeping potential kittens inside for a weekend is harmful for the cat. Also, I was told that oxytocin just regulated the contractions, and didn't really help. Was there no xray done to see if there were anymore kittens?


----------



## nursequigs (Feb 13, 2011)

No they didn't mention needing an x ray just told me to look out for signs of labour or signs of her being ill, e.g. fever, not eating...both of which I haven't seen.

I asked about if it was harmful to keep them in there over the weekend and she said if the kittens are stillborn it won't be because they've been left too long it will be more likely they are in their longer as stillborns don't produce contractions to get them out and as long as mum cat seems ok then no harm to her either.

They also said the oxytocin gives contractions as long as the kittens are ready to come out and won't work on the ones that are higher up and not ready to come yet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

the oxy injections are what saved my girl from having a c-section, I have heard of cats having kittens days later as they were mated so many times or had different dads, what breed is she? Is she a small breed of cat?

What does her tummy look like can you feel anything? Id probably pop her 9not the kits) along to the vet to see if they can feel anything as its better safe than sorry.


----------



## nursequigs (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, she is just a moggie (although I think there may be some havana brown bread somewhere along the line as she is so similar in looks and nature). She is a very pettie cat normally and at the moment looks still very big but without the big bulges she had either side when she was pregnant.

She was in heat on a monday and tuesday with a male cat in the garden with her on both these days but from the wednesday we kept her in so if she has mated twice it won't be many days apart.

I can't feel any big movements in her belly but can feel that 'bubble popping' feeling you can feel when they are pregnant before you feel actual movements but don't know if this is due to her milk and something! The vets did say she has lots of good milk in there!

My other concern is the kittens only weigh 65-80g's and I thought they were meant to be about 100g at birth? They are all feeding well though and day after birth vets said there were no signs of dehydration.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

nursequigs said:


> Thanks for your reply, she is just a moggie (although I think there may be some havana brown bread somewhere along the line as she is so similar in looks and nature). She is a very pettie cat normally and at the moment looks still very big but without the big bulges she had either side when she was pregnant.
> 
> She was in heat on a monday and tuesday with a male cat in the garden with her on both these days but from the wednesday we kept her in so if she has mated twice it won't be many days apart.
> 
> ...


well as she is such a small cat why did you let her mate a random cat in the garden? Why didnt you have her spayed? The kittens weights are also very small so you are going to have to keep a eye on them and weigh them daily at the same time.

dont let mum back out and make sure she is spayed when the kittens are about 9weeks old, otherwise she can become pregnant right away, I didnt realise that she was a moggy or so small, she could have ended up having a c-section and you raising the kittens or alot worse died during the birth, you are very lucky so do the best for her and have her spayed.

Id ask the vet to scan her for any more kittens or possibly a dead kitten inside her seeing as she couldnt get them out she may have one in there if you can feel something.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Not _*another *_litter of moggies with an unknown father


----------



## nursequigs (Feb 13, 2011)

Just because my cat is only a moggie and has kittens doesn't mean I don't care for and have done my best to keep a close eye on her health these past few days!as a result she is doing fine.

I have plenty of homes already lined up for the kittens and she will be sprayed when these have been weaned.

Sorry I didn't realise this forum was for breaders only and I was going to get criticism for letting her have a litter


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Not _*another *_litter of moggies with an unknown father


Yes we seem to have a lot of new members with this type of litter recently ...

So much education out there about spaying and help, more than ever too. Poor cats ...

Advice to original poster ~ CALL VET FOR PROFESSIONAL ADVICE


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

nursequigs said:


> Sorry I didn't realise this forum was for breaders only and I was going to get criticism for letting her have a litter


It's always like this here.

The kittens are small, you certainly need to be weighing them every day, not that there will be a great deal you can do if they are not viable, but if they gain weight nicely then it will certainly give you peace of mind.

As for the potential kittens left inside, I would have thought the vet could tell by feel.

Liz


----------



## nursequigs (Feb 13, 2011)

Well third trip to the vets this morning has confirmed nonmore kittens inside,they were just struggling to tell on Saturday as she was still quite big but tummy has gone down now.
As for the kittens and their weight the vet was very happy that they are a good weight and feeding well with no signs of anything being wrong with them. So now I can relax and enjoy the lovely little kittens until it's time for them to go to their homes.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update and glad Mum is ok ! Enjoy the littluns and let us know how they are getting on  xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

nursequigs said:


> Well third trip to the vets this morning has confirmed nonmore kittens inside,they were just struggling to tell on Saturday as she was still quite big but tummy has gone down now.
> As for the kittens and their weight the vet was very happy that they are a good weight and feeding well with no signs of anything being wrong with them. So now I can relax and enjoy the lovely little kittens until it's time for them to go to their homes.


glad there isnt anymore and they look good,  however if they did have problems/illness's it wouldnt show now. remember to keep them until 12weeks and they need to be fully vac, kittens shouldnt leave before 12weeks old


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Yes we seem to have a lot of new members with this type of litter recently ...
> 
> So much education out there about spaying and help, more than ever too. Poor cats ...
> 
> Advice to original poster ~ CALL VET FOR PROFESSIONAL ADVICE


she has already said she has an appointment for today i think it was!!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

so glad all is well and your doing a great job in looking after your cat! it is good to weigh them everyday i do it helps me to no there doing good!:thumbup:


----------

